# Docdoom77's Osta-Rx Log for IML



## docdoom77 (Apr 5, 2013)

My free bottle of Osta-Rx just came in the mail this evening and I'll be starting it tomorrow.  I'll be keeping this log and updating it several times a week; always on lifting days, but also to keep you all updated on how it's affecting me on Cardio days and off-days.

I'm 35 years old and currently weigh 178 lbs.  I've been lifting here at home with my own weight set, for a little over a year.  I started out at 245 lbs.  I'm still trying to shave off this clingy belly fat, so I'm still eating to cut.  I'm trying to flatten out my belly, so I can get started on my first bulking cycle and I'm hoping the Osta will make it a little easier.

I lift on Wednesday (Legs and Shoulders), Friday (Back and Biceps), and Sunday (Chest and Triceps).  I do cardio Monday, Tuesday and Thursday: usually just the eliptical, but sometimes jogging/sprinting intervals.

I take a multi-vitamin, plus a host of other stuff (Glutamine, BCAA's, Chromium, L-carnitine, Fish Oil) and I've been taking Bronk-Aid with caffeine in the mornings to aid the weight loss, plus I drink Green and Oolong Tea daily.

I usually consume between 1700 and 2000 calories daily: 200+ grams protein, 100-150 grams carbs (30+ grams dietary fiber), 45-60 grams Fat.

I start my morning with half a scoop of protein powder and I use a protein powder, with skim milk and glucose pre and peri workout.  I use Craze for pre-workout energy.

If you want to know more or see my starting pictures from last year check out my other log: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/167826-starting-log-getting-shape.html

Here are my current pics:

















I'm not sure how long the Osta takes to get into my system, but I'll keep updated pretty much daily.  Thanks for watching. ;D


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 5, 2013)

Doc, this is a fantastic start to a log!  I've seen your other log and I know that you are very committed to keeping it updated.  Osta will be very happy you volunteered for this! 
I'm excited for you.  Good luck!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Gettinthere!

I've taken my first day of the Osta-Rx: 3 pills: one in the morning, one at lunch and one at dinner.  Of course this is my day off and I have no idea how long it will take to have a noticeable effect, so I have nothing to report today.  Tomorrow is Chest and Triceps.  While I doubt the Osta will be working by then, I'll be sure to report any changes in my workout.


----------



## gamma (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck....


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 7, 2013)

thanks Gamma.  I appreciate it.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2013)

Right on brother, have fun!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 7, 2013)

I posted the details of today's workout in my other log.  Only had one day of the Osta, so we can't really tell what kind of effect it will have yet, but the workout went pretty well.  I did chest first and it went very well, with improvement on nearly everything.  Triceps were a mixed bag, that evened out to the same as last week, but I think all the progress on chest, left me with a little less strength for triceps.  I did get a damn good chest pump too.  Not sure if the Osta is edging into my system or it was just a good day.  I'll keep everyone apprised though.









The tricep pic didn't really come out very well, but it had a decent pump going too.


----------



## gamma (Apr 7, 2013)

I will find out soon enough when I start my log.  But I would image it takes at least a week or two to really take effect like most orals.  I could be wrong tho.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think you're probably right.  I don't see why it would be different in that regard.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 7, 2013)

very nice. Im on day 10 off Osta Rx myself. will be watching this one


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like freeimagehosting.net went down.  If it doesn't come back up in the next day or two, I'll repost all the pictures on a different hosting site.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 7, 2013)

have you tried TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting?


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 8, 2013)

It's back up.   This is the first time I've ever had a problem with freeimagehosting and it was quickly resolved.  Thanks for the alternative though, Getttinthere.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 8, 2013)

Had to go out of town this evening, so I didn't have time for cardio.  Nothing to report today, still dutifully taking the Osta.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, the Osta must be starting to work it's way into my system, because I'm having reduced muscle soreness.  Usually my pecs are aching bad come Tuesday morning, but I had a great workout Sunday and I'm only tender.  This was always the first sign with the Halo Extreme.  I'm looking forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 9, 2013)

How nice to work hard and not be sore.............. I can't imagine!  Keep goin.................


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 10, 2013)

A little sore.  Just not to the degree I'm used to.  Speaking of working hard, I shoveled snow off and on all day yesterday. That burnt some calories!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 10, 2013)

im feeling the same with my osta-rx. I did 200 or so pushups last night before going to bed, this was a day after my chest workout. varied hand stances both decline,flat,incline pushups. sore as fuck when I hit the sack. I wasnt ready to do that again in the morning but i wasnt sore at all.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 10, 2013)

On a separate note, I have been sleeping like the dead since i started this bottle. I don't know what it is, but I'm enjoying a much deeper sleep at night.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just finished up legs and shoulders.  Both workouts went phenomenally.  I have no reason to expect as much improvement as I had today, while on such a strict cutting diet.  The Osta-rx is definitely making itself known.  I felt very strong today.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 10, 2013)

This Stuff seems to be really working for you!   Awesome!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Gettinthere!

I usualy weigh myself on Thursdays.  I was 1 lb heavier, but I'm not concerned.  With a new supplement, the chemicals and hormones in my body are bound to cause some weight fluctuations. Besides, I look a little slimmer.  For accuracy, I pulled out my Accu-measure self-calipers and took a couple measurements.  The average is 12mm, which, according to their chart, is 15% BF.

I'll keep using the calipers through this log, since body weight is such a fickle mistress.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just finished back and biceps.  Both workouts went amazing.  Improvements in reps or weight (or both) across the board.  I'm only 6 days in and I'm definitely seeing a real effect.  So far no sides to speak of either.  Looking good!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 12, 2013)

Here are some pics of the bicep pump I got today.  Notice the vein on the outside bicep shot.  Nice!  Also notice my ghost white farmer's tan


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 14, 2013)

Had a good workout today.  Chest was a mixed bag, but more good than bad and Triceps were showing improvement across the board.  I'm definitely improving way more than I have since my caloric intake became so strict and the Osta is the only thing different.

Here is a shot of my Tricep, pumped from the workout






And here is a body shot, just shows an improvement in my general upper body shape:


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 17, 2013)

just touching in with today's progress.  I had a great leg workout.  Shoulders went well... I think, increased weight anyway.

Still not side effects, except possibly carb cravings.  They are intense, but could be the extra work I've been putting into my workouts (plus all the snow shoveling).


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 17, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Had a good workout today.  Chest was a mixed bag, but more good than bad and Triceps were showing improvement across the board.  I'm definitely improving way more than I have since my caloric intake became so strict and the Osta is the only thing different.
> 
> Here is a shot of my Tricep, pumped from the workout
> 
> ...



My god........... You're looking great!  Wow buddy!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Gettinthere.  It's coming along.  If this last bit of subcutaneous fat on my stomach would just DIE! Then, I'd be ready to bulk up for once. ;D

I used the calipers again today, but had trouble getting an accurate reading.  I think it's still around 12mm, possilby down to 11mm.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 19, 2013)

Another Friday workout went well, despite some lower back pain.  I took it easy on Deadlifts, but everything else was normal and I saw improvement across the board, while still eating to lose weight.  That is proof enough for me that Osta-Rx works.  Here are some post-workout pics:






Gotta say I'm still excited by that bicep vein.  It's even more noticeable this week.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 21, 2013)

Had another excellent workout today.  Chest and Triceps.  Chest was just amazing, with improvements on all exercises.  Triceps started out bad, but really took off after the first set of exercises.  Close Grip Bench went badly, due to the exhaustion from the Chest portion, but the rest of it was great.

Still on my cutting diet and still making gains thanks to the Osta.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Had another stellar workout for both legs and shoulders.  I did lapse in my diet yesterday.  We had a big celebration and I ate some desert.  Still came in under maintenance on calories, but my macros were blown... too many carbs.  I'll take a bodyfat measurement tomorrow.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Let us know what your bodyfat comes out to be. A bad time to do it after a cheat meal.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah.  I hadn't planned the cheat meal, but we had just won a big custody battle for our kids and we were celebrating.  I don't do that often.  

BTW I did check it this morning.  Most the readings came at or just below 11mm, which is a drop from last time.  You can see it... or feel it.  Less subcutaneous fat, more loose skin.  I'm guessing it will take a good long time for that skin to tighten up.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 25, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Yeah.  I hadn't planned the cheat meal, but we had just won a big custody battle for our kids and we were celebrating.  I don't do that often.
> 
> BTW I did check it this morning.  Most the readings came at or just below 11mm, which is a drop from last time.  You can see it... or feel it.  Less subcutaneous fat, more loose skin.  I'm guessing it will take a good long time for that skin to tighten up.


yeah for you and your kids!  Thats amazing news buddy.  Congrats!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 26, 2013)

A-thank ya!

My workout was just awesome again.  Improvement across the board, thanks to Osta.

I don't have time to take any pics: it's my oldest boy's birthday, so I'll just leave ya with this:


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 26, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> A-thank ya!
> 
> My workout was just awesome again.  Improvement across the board, thanks to Osta.
> 
> I don't have time to take any pics: it's my oldest boy's birthday, so I'll just leave ya with this:




Ahhahahahahahahaha  That made me really lol!  Happy birthday to your boy!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my last week of Osta.  I should run out on Saturday.  Not much new to report.  Its still working great.  Still not a single side effect.  I don't think I'll need much of anything for PCT.  I'm just going to start taking DAA again later this week and hope that makes the transition a little easier, but I don't expect it to be a big deal.  Osta RX has met pretty much every claim the supplement makes so far.  It's a pretty amazing thing, really.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am glad to hear you enjoyed the product that much I am curious to see what you feel like coming off.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 2, 2013)

So, I used the calipers again today.  Down to 10mm.  So in just under 4 weeks, I lost 2mm of bodyfat, yet I'm about 2 pound heavier than when I started.  Sounds like I put on muscle and lost fat at the same time.  That is nice.  Before I started the Osta, I was steadily losing 1 lb a week; almost like clockwork, but during the cycle, I put on weight, while still shedding fat.  What can I say besides I highly recommend it?


----------



## gettinthere (May 7, 2013)

This sounds like a great experience for you, Doc.  Congrats on an excellent journey!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 7, 2013)

I had similar results with it


----------



## docdoom77 (May 12, 2013)

It's been a week.  I feel like the Osta is out of my system.  I've noticed some strength decrease, but nothing out of line with what I was experiencing before the cycle.  I'm on a restricted calorie diet, so increases are rare, and some loss from week to week happens.  I'll check in again next week, but my feeling is that coming off of Osta has not sent any of my hormones plummeting by any means, just put me back where I was, but at a higher strength level to work with.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us posted.




docdoom77 said:


> It's been a week.  I feel like the Osta is out of my system.  I've noticed some strength decrease, but nothing out of line with what I was experiencing before the cycle.  I'm on a restricted calorie diet, so increases are rare, and some loss from week to week happens.  I'll check in again next week, but my feeling is that coming off of Osta has not sent any of my hormones plummeting by any means, just put me back where I was, but at a higher strength level to work with.


----------

